# Cbbt 11/11/2006



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

The wife and I motored out to the CBBT on the Gotta Go our of Rudee just after daybreak to jump into some striper action. Picked up some schoolies and decided to keep on 19" for dinner. Just started back and had engine troubles. When ever I attemted to push the trottle foward, the engine would bog down. Limped in at 5 MPH all the way back to Rudee. Took 3 hours. A lot of quality time with the wife. Thanked God that we made it back in. Once I take her in for repairs, hope to do the same thing when I get the bill. 

BTW, the 19" was still very much alive in the box when I got back. There is now at least on striper that I am aware of in Rudee inlet.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

good report- glad you got out- sorry you all had troubles......hey you already got my number if you need help when you are in town -


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

gotta go
saw you out there on sat. was in the the west in the mix with ya. before you came out, limited out with striper in 20 minutes, smallest 24 inches. good luck with the boat. 

db77


----------



## Gotta Go (Aug 4, 2006)

DB,
The bite must have slowed some by the time I got there. What boat were you on if you don't mind posting?

Hope to be down next week to take the boat in for service. Definately want to ensure all is running as should be for the ocean season. Would hate to be 30 miles south and have problems. Would mess up a day. Praying that it will be something minor. Also need to decide who to take it to. Considering Barco Marine, but any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------

